# Observation on Competing Hobbies and Joy of Railroading



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure this has been addressed previously (don't shoot me), but I'm sure many or most of us participate in other hobbies.  After all, if you're into trains, you're probably into some combination of cars, planes, boats, or anything else that moves!  I used to fly full scale planes when I was young and had a medical, so it made sense for me to pursue RC flying and I dove into it full bore a month or so ago.  Guess what?  There's a big difference between expensive RC planes and expensive trains - the planes crash!!  There's a lot satisfaction to be found with airplanes, but there's something so special and relaxing about building a garden railroad and making it work properly, or watching your live steam engine run on its own at dusk.  And not worrying that you're on the verge of destroying thousands of dollars worth of toy!


Just curious if you folks have experienced the same sort of thing - a new hobby that serves to reinforce your love railroads.  Also interested in any experiences people had with competing hobbies: how do you prioritize them?  


Jon


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon.... I certainly would conclude that when the trains wreck, it's not nearly as costly as an R/C airplane crash. Especially if you've seen the video of the that magnificent model of a B-52 disappearing behind the stand of trees followed by the black ominous cloud. 

Like you, I find a great deal of joy in watching trains run on my outdoor RR. The other, but not competing hobby has been the making of custom decals for the garden railroaders. It filled my "creative" side after retiring from the world of portrait,wedding and landscape photography plus it has been a service to other creative modellers who can complete their models with their own art work.

Yes, Large Scale Railroading is a wonderful hobby. 

We must remember that they are just toys...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Like this? 







But then nobody has EVER run a model train off an open drawbridge into a fish pond, or kamikaze'd anything off a curve....


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

My other hobby is Synchronized Christmas Lights. You would be surprised how many people in the hobby actually put Garden Trains in the front yard at Christmas time, also they build bigger trains for their displays. 

I do not have one right now in my display but it is very tempting. 

Here is a local one in the Dallas Area. 

http://www.kindlachristmas.com/Christmas2008.asp


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Dennis... Those are fabulous. Yes, what a wonderful way to use our gifts get to share the message of Christmas. 

As I viewed 4 of the different videos I thought how much fun it would be to see what steps are needed to change from presentation to presentation. 

Another great hobby. Thanks for sharing them...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

i am not retired yet. 
my other "hobby" is our small volunteer fire department. so for me the hobbies do not combine well. 
my trains get only minutes of atention, where they should get hours.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it may be a matter of motivation.
Being in trains just because of "the" train-thing might lead to a total-hobby-train-madness.
Being in trains because of technical interest might birng lots of other interests.


so, i have SOME interests and some i made to hobbies.


What i do actively is mainly garden-railroading. My second choice is driving 4x4 off-road in offroad-parks or on mountain-trails (THEREFORE i would like to come to the US THAT much!!!! But they dont allow my Landrover to be transported as handbag..







 )


I quit building HO-Scale (which i mainly bought..never really built)and sold everything, and i nearly quit the 1:1-Scale.
Reason therefore were mainly two things:
1.) going in the prototypical railroading needs a very deep step into. you cant do it "a bit" like i do my garden railroad. The garden trains runs when i want it to do so, the big thing has to run, neither u want to do something for your hobby or not.
2.) i never was a character "just to be in the mainstream". Working at a responisble point in the organisation of a club, you have to do serveral things that are not very funny.
and for more, after some time you do nothing else than running from one bureau to another or argue with supervisors and things. 


I run a small business and i have really enough to do with paper the whole day long.


OUT of all these subjects are:
History of WWII (i want to understand what lead to the desaster...i dont feel responsible for what happened, but i feel responsible for not let it happen oncemore...)
Fortresses and Castles from medieval till napoleonic.
Fantasy Role Playing (not LIFE ...







) and stories.
Some hiking--landscapes--visual impressions
And i made a start with some philosophic thoughts 




Nice thought, btw, to collect some votes...




regards


Frank


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Uesd to restore old Citroen DS and Mercedes automotbiles. 

If anyone thinks trains are a moneypit....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wisest words ever given to me concerning RC aircraft: 










"If you can't afford to wreck'em, your in the wrong hobby"


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"The only difference between Men and Boy's is the price of they're toy's. Right?????? The Regal


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love airplanes, but crashing them is expensive. Was an R/C flier for many years. Other than the trains, I have the sail boat.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a semi professional musician. After a long drought, I have a bunch of good gigs coming up


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything related to history that is tied into trains, mines or other broader aspects of historic 19th and 29th Century Americana interests me. If I could do nothing but travel to historic places and photograph, interview the locals, purchase the books, maps, photos and related documents, I would be out there all the time. Mostly, though, it seems that I am tied to this business that is tied to this large-scale model railroad. Lately it has been consuming a lot of my time and resources. Imagine that.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have mentioned that I'm at work until sundown nearly every night and have a son aged 6 and a little girl aged 4. Between the job and my little guys, it's very hard to fit _one _hobby into my life, let alone several. There's also the small issue of my infamously practical spouse who isn't as enthralled with my hobbies as am I. Granted, when she complains, I've got a simple response: I'm sober, a good dad, and gainfully employed - I could be doing worse things than playing with trains!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Antique steam farm tractors is spendy enough for me. I dread the day I'll have to redo the tubes, it isn't just the expense, but mine has a few "patented features" that make the whole process take about 3 times as long as a 'normal' layout boiler would. 

The hobby that competes with trains for my 'pin money' the most is books (the kind with a ripping story and plot, but NO pictures, AND the kind with lots of old black and white pictures of stuff that isn't around anymore.) ... Spent $40 today on a logging one.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hobbies? I collect Toy Corvettes, Camaros, 57 Chevys, Mini Coopers along with what ever else catches my eye. I enjoy driving my real Corvette and my Mini Cooper. I also have American Flyer trains, HO Trains and several toy trains such as Matchbox. I collect cobolt blue glass. Surfing the internet is also a hobby that I spend a lot of time on. 

Randy


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhh man.. Oh so many hobbies.. so little time.. 

1) I am an avid cyclist. I mostly ride road bikes but I mountain bike as well. My most costly hobby by far.. 
2) Like Lownote, I'm a musician too. Although probably not as good. I enjoy playing, but I have a small studio that I record in. I'm much more of a recording engineer than a guitar player. 
3) Don't laugh... I participate in MilSim battles (military simulation). We use arisoft weapons and modern tactics and strategy. Basically we get a bunch of adults to dress up like army men, go out in the Utah desert and play army... I'm trying to talk Shad into joining us..


My view on a typical operational afternoon...












That's about it..


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I can put the dollar equivalent of three or more sets of metal wheels down range anytime I go out with the firearms... 
Used to chase burning race cars, but that became more like work than fun, and besides that, it cost me at least $150 every race weekend to work for free (amortizing the annual equipment replenishment costs over a year's race schedule). 
Trains are usually a lot less expensive to operate, after the initial (and continuing) investment...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 05/09/2009 9:48 AM
I love airplanes, but crashing them is expensive. Was an R/C flier for many years. Other than the trains, I have the sail boat. 




Torby, I imagine you have had to wade in a few times to get it?

I would love a small steam launch model, but it is this bit I fear, or the strange looks if I were to take it to the local pool!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Genealogy is my other money pit.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I was getting into R/C planes via my uncle when I was a kid. He was a meticulous craftsman when it came to building those things (taught me a lot about modelbuilding in the process). Went out to watch him fly one of his creations one day. He was just learning to fly himself, and was doing a hand-launch with a buddy of his. My uncle's launch procedure and his buddy's checklist didn't exactly match, so his buddy accidentally turned the receiver off right before sending it off. The plane flew very well... and flew... and flew... and flew... 

On my second visit to the airstrip, my uncle's flight went much better, but I began to wonder how effective landing gear actually was beyond a means of identifying the wreckage. Needless to say, my pursuits tended to those whose wheels tended to stay between parallel strips of metal. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

My garden railroading hobby has led me to other interests during retirement; Competing with Stan for decals, and competing with Tony for electronics.







It is a very friendly competition though, and I really don't care who "wins". It just keeps me busy. But it does now "compete" for time on my layout.

I waste a lot of time watching NASCAR races (have one going on in the background right now). 

As a youngster, I spent many an hour flying "U-Control" airplanes, and know very well the results of mistakes. It was a lot of fun though. I built an R/C glider once, but never had the guts to fly it, knowing full well what would happen. I guess now days, they have PC trainers, and buddy controls, etc. to make learning much easier. Still too rich for my blood. R/C cars would probably be a blast! Hmmm ....


I used to ride off-road motorcycles; Trials, Cross-country, desert race (once). That was great. 


I thought robotics would be fun during retirement. But everybody is just reinventing the wheel, doing the same (fairly boring) things; follow a line, navigate a maze, etc. I decided I'd rather apply my few remaining brain cells to trains! 


As far as hobbies go, I still claim garden railroading is a real bargain! There may be a bit of an outlay of cash those first few years, but in the long run it is (can be) very inexpensive compared to most hobbies. Garden railroading (model railroading) may not be as exciting as some hobbies, but it is certainly educational and rewarding in so many ways.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I enjoy birdwatching and go almost every week.

I enjoy taking pictures of the birds and occasionally get some good shots right at home. Here's a Rose Breasted Grosbeak that visited our feeder last year.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Talk about unintended consequences - this has given me a wealth of other hobbies to waste time on!  Like others here, I'm a big car fan; I've been big into F1 and sports car racing (my dad campaigned an Alfa and TR-3A in the late 50's) and pour money into my 911 on a regular basis.  I also read a lot on politics and public policy and enjoy spending time outdoors in wilds of Maine.  


I like hearing about people with unusual hobbies and interests - the steam tractors, for instance - and admire anyone for pursuing an interest that isn't run of the mill or sponsored by a Fortune 100 company (see my signature, for instance).  


I might question the idea that RC airplanes are too rich for most folks, though, these days.  Fact is, you can get a 1/4 scale cub basically ready-to-fly for about $1,400 these days.  There's also a great secondary market and wealth of folks who build almost-ready-to-fly ("ARF") kits to completion for a small fee.  Now that I'm obsessed with live steam, most of the engines I lose sleep over cost $4,000 and more.  Now _that's_ expensive!  (Of course, you can also spend a ton in rc:  http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=509288)
 
Another point in favor of this hobby - maybe it's that most of us aren't in our 20s anymore, but the forums and conversations here tend to be more civilized and supportive than others.  On the car boards especially, there's a lot of "I'm cooler than you" or "you screwed up by doing X" stuff.  I get enough "constructive" criticism at work - I don't need it in my hobby!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce 
that explains alot.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I sold my old car before I retired, still dabble in record collecting a bit, but no longer seek jukeboxes, I have two and they are heavy! Turned down buying two others lately. Mostly focused on the trains/building/etc...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well trains is the main hobby during my retirement but cars are next and I enjoy my original one owner 71 Monte. Just finished getting it street legal to drive again after being a trailer queen for 25 years. Got to love it. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

My other hobbies are rocket aerial photography; and desert camping along with exploring old ghost towns and mining camps. All three hobbies overlap a bit -- I get some great aerials pics while in the desert, and my love of the desert influences my railroad. I also plan to put a model of myself launching a rocket onto the layout! 

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Rocket_Aerial_Photos.html 

Rocketry is like R/C planes -- you can put a lot of time and money into them, only to see them crash... or drift away, never to be found. So far none of my trains have taken any bad falls, and none have gotten lost. 

Rocketry is also a continual expense, as the reloads for the motors aren't cheap. The railroad is a big initial expense but then it tapers off.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That B-52 crash makes me sick.

When I was hot for R/C flying (vacuum tube days) I thought a lot about it, and decided if I ever did, it'd be a glider.

Now that the question comes up, beyond this not-yet-built model RR, I don't know if I have any hobbies. Interests, yes. A wide range, but not much desire to pursue them anymore.

In no particular order, I collected military guns, old stationary engines, did competitive shooting, hobby blacksmithing (a true loser), I had a huge Lionel layout in the early 70s and collected that, fell into rebuilding junkers and selling 'em at club meets until I got so successful they kicked me out. Heh. And books by Booth Tarkington. Did fur trade era reenactment, and of course heavy SLR photography. Wrote and published two novels. POD. Boating.

Nowadays I can't generate much energy for anything, because I don't have much to start with.

All in all, guns are in my blood--I still intend to build a matchlock--and trains. I spent hours and hours running my old Lionel Pennsy on the floor, and sometimes I think that's what I'm trying to recreate now, using a lifetime of skills accidentally accumulated while passing through. At least trying, perhaps, to catch the memories of the possibilities I felt then, watching those rods blur.

Les


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"That so few now dare to be eccentric marks the chief danger of the time.” John Stuart Mill 

That may have been true in J.S.M.'s day, but I think the chief danger of OUR time is that not one of you has mentioned anything that involved physical exercise. And don't anybody bring up golf. Anything you can do while holding a beer is not exercise. You can't hold a beer at the tee, but you sure can in the golf cart. 

That ought to get some of your heart rates up, even though it still won't be exercise.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Have three-year-old; don't need gym membership.  

Seriously, I make a distinction between physical activities and hobbies. I enjoy skiing, riding my bike, hiking, etc., but I'd never call them hobbies. They're all things I do for exercise, but I'm not passionate about them like I am building models and working on the railroad. To me, that's what makes a hobby a hobby, and not just "something I do for fun." 

Later, 

K


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

for those, who are no desktop jockeys, physical exercise is part of the working life. for those, who are, exercise is a necessary health measure. 

but for something to be called a hobby, there must be a little bit of obsession involved, i think. 
untill now i met very few persons, who were obsessed about push-ups or jogging.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

oh, i think jogging and situps CAN be an obsession.
Perhaps its not seen this way.


It´s a part of that strange "i have to be slim, brown and young"-thing i dont understand.
LOL--for sure, because i am NOT slim, brown and going not to be young any more......


But in some peoples heads there falls a switch to "brain off" and they start to dedicate their lifes  all to the fitness-delusion.
beginning with the fitness-centres (that COULD be good) where they show their unbelievable bodies:
from beeing sun-burned untill brown-black to the 60-year old twen-faces, blurred by countless injections and surgical operations.


so is our hobby:
when our life-content is nothing more than beeing angry about the neighbour-modeler who runs a loco with a false number of pins, we DO have a problem.
And there ARE people who are that hard in the subject.


So, i found an extremely egocentric view of doing my RR-hobby:
i do it for me in the first line: not for reaching aims or to belongingto something or someone or to HAVE things: my fun is found IN DOING. I am in another world, running my train outside on a nice spring-day.


There is no number of pins disturbing that.


So, what i want so say is, that the term "hobby" can mean both doing just a little and doing "to much". and it incloses the middle-way, that i hope to be on.


And therefore i found a way how to deal with toytrains, hobby- and masterlayouts:
As a simple hobbyist, theres no use to run after the quality of a masterbuilder. I can try to give my best. And i have to learn that this best is good enough for me.
And i have to see, that one who runs a toytrain may have more fun, beeing much more into the moment than others.


So, not forgetting about real life and the ability to dive deep into another world, THAT means hobby in my eyes.


Frank


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Anything that involves "physical exercise" usually isn't a hobby. It might be a _sport_ but that's not really a hobby and not everyone is a sports fan. It's more often a chore, something done for the purpose of getting/staying in shape. In a few circumstances it can be fun -- for instance, hiking in the mountains or desert. But unless you actually live there, you can't do that on a regular basis.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I have a few hobbies but I definitely haven't been managing them well lately! I have been spending most of my extra time (what little there is, I have a 2 year old ball of energy!) on my old iron hobby. I have several old hit and miss engines that I am always tinkering with and I am currently restoring one of them. Plus, I am working on several little projects to run off the belt drive of these engines. You want exercise??? Try loading up a few of these old engines, hauling them to a show, unloading them and trying to get them running. We start them by cranking on the flywheels until you get them firing. Then after the show do it all over again! 

I have trains in all scales but I haven't done much with most of them in quite a while. Besides the old engines I have a couple of old tractors that I'm working on too. 

Steve


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Jon - I have only two main hobbies - I play trains and I shoot guns.

Everything else I do, the research, the constant addressing of these interests by the internet [I write on five gun-related fora] or by actually being there - where either trains or shooting happens - hangs on the two interests. That means reading, writing, photography, language studies, social intermixing and so on - it ALL devolves around them.

Both hobbies are time-consuming and expensive, and in between times I have to work [shibber] to pay for it all.

The intricacies and involvement of both past-times are both stimulating and relaxing, although, as a qualified Range Conducting Officer and coach for able AND disabled shooters, the responsiblities are quite different.

Both, however, have one thing in common - they make smoke.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the interesting responses, everyone. Although I'm in complete agreement re the importance of exercise, I'm not sure athletic activities fall neatly within the scope of "hobbies" for most folks. Competitive running (or something similar) certainly falls within Webster's definition of hobby ("an activity or interest pursued outside one's regular occupation and engaged in primarily for pleasure"). 

The key seems to be whether one engages in an activity "primarily for pleasure." Until fairly recently, I was an active runner and participated in several road races per year, but I wasn't running _primarily_ for relaxation or pleasure. I was running to stay in shape; any pleasure was a secondary, albeit welcome, benefit of the activity.


----------

